# 2010 University of Florida Bee College



## UF Honey Bee Lab (Nov 17, 2009)

The University of Florida will be hosting the 3rd annual Bee College March 12-13, 2010 in beautiful St. Augustine, FL. The Bee College has classes, workshops, and events for beekeepers of all experience levels. For the first time, we are also holding a one day Jr. Bee College for kids ages 6 and up! This year is proving to be our biggest year yet, with over 30 guest speakers, over 60 classes and workshops, the annual honey show, Welsh Honey Judge training, first responder training, and much more! For more information, including pictures and schedules from years past, see www.UFhoneybee.com and click extension  Registration will open in December, and will fill up quick so don't wait!


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter kelley Co. will be at this show and will be happy to bring you any orders with no charges for shipping.
Thank You,
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------

